# Crankshaft Sensor Location 1998 Nissan Frontier 2.4L



## evanwilliamsmith (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello everyone. My mechanic told me I needed to replace my crankshaft sensor and i have the part and my haynes manual and have been looking all over the internet. i can find lots of v6 info etc, but no solid directions to mine. I think i know what the transmission bell housing is. i'm pretty sure i'm supposed to be looking on the drivers side, but i am still uncertain. thanks in advance and happy 4th of July tomorrow everyone!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On your vehicle, the crankshaft position sensor, that's located on the bell housing toward the driver's side, is not directly used to control the engine system. It is only used for the on-board misfire diagnosis.


----------

